# New growth on mystery snail is clear



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Do I not have enough calcium in my water?


----------



## joni deputy (May 17, 2014)

I love snails. Wish I could just send you some. I have tonage in my area


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I love snails too. I have MTS, Mystery, Nerite, Ramshorn, and Bladder. I have the ramshorns and bladders in a bowl because they killed my plants. I might make a small snail tank.


----------

